# Cairn



## jegburichile

Necesito una traducción a español de la palabra 'cairn'.  El significado es un pequeño montón de piedras que se usa para marcar un sendero.  Idealmente quisiera la palabra específica a Chile.  Gracias!


----------



## Dlyons

jegburichile said:


> Necesito una traducción a español de la palabra 'cairn'.  El significado es un pequeño montón de piedras que se usa para marcar un sendero.  Idealmente quisiera la palabra específica a Chile.  Gracias!




Bienvenido as Foro jegburichile!

"pirca" segun 
http://www.los6000dechile.cl/pdf/bch_cumbres_28_lospatos.pdf


----------



## jegburichile

Excelente! Muchas gracias, eso sí fue la palabra que estuve buscando.  Alguien me la había dicho una vez pero se me olvidó.


----------



## O Betanceiro

Dlyons said:


> Bienvenido as Foro jegburichile!
> 
> "pirca" segun
> http://www.los6000dechile.cl/pdf/bch_cumbres_28_lospatos.pdf


 

En España lo llamaríamos "hito"


----------



## Lexinauta

Yo estoy en desacuerdo. Una 'pirca' es una pared de piedra en seco, no un elemento para señalar un sendero. En este caso es, como dice O Betanceiro, un 'hito' o un 'mojón', como indica el DRAE:

*mojón.*
(Del hisp. *_mutŭlo, -ōnis_, de _mutŭlus_).
*1.* m. Señal permanente que se pone para fijar los linderos de heredades, términos y fronteras.
*2.* m. Señal que se coloca en despoblado para que sirva de guía.


----------



## Dlyons

jegburichile said:


> Necesito una traducción a español de la palabra 'cairn'.  El significado es un pequeño montón de piedras que se usa para marcar un sendero.  Idealmente quisiera la palabra específica a Chile.  Gracias!



In English "cairn" is usually a small pile of stones to mark a particular spot e.g. the highest point of a hill, where an event took place, where someone was buried (~túmulo), or, less often, a boundary mark.  None of these uses really 
refer to marking a path or being a wall.

"pirca" in S America is usually a wall of dry-laid unshaped stones.

The Chilean site I gave above equates "cairn" with "pirca" - I don't know
whether this is a) incorrect b) specifically Chilean usage.


----------



## Lexinauta

Dlyons said:


> The Chilean site I gave above equates "cairn" with "pirca" - I don't know
> whether this is a) incorrect b) specifically Chilean usage.


I think that is incorrect.
May be the translator have not a specific term in English, and so...


----------



## Glyphette

encontré lo de mojón, pero como la palabra suena fuerte para el mercado donde usaré la traducción, estoy entre traducir la definición de *cairn *y usarla de traducción o usar *hito*


----------



## Shinnok

Hito= milestone busca si son sinonimos, si es que son te sirve


----------



## Vocalthrust

Aunque tiempo ha pasado, he querido corregir aún, 
o más bien aportar con la terminología específica para Chile:

_*Monolito*_ sería la palabra más precisamente adecuada para esta traducción.


Espero se aprecie mi acción.


Y si no, ¡Igual digo Salud desde el corazón!

¡Y Olé!


----------



## macame

Es lo que en Galicia llamamos _milladoiro_. Creo que en español se llama *humilladero*.


----------



## Dlyons

macame said:


> Es lo que en Galicia llamamos _milladoiro_. Creo que en español se llama *humilladero*.



A humilladero seems to me to be almost almost masonry with a cross
https://www.google.com/search?lr=&c...K&biw=1429&bih=934&sei=KQZVT9mfLM7ptQbXg4nRCw

Again, that's different from a cairn.


----------



## Dlyons

_*>Monolito*_ sería la palabra más precisamente adecuada para esta traducción.

I have doubts about that - surely a monolito is a single stone.  Whereas cairn is a pile of smaller stones.


----------



## Dlyons

Shinnok said:


> Hito= milestone busca si son sinonimos, si es que son te sirve



And just to be even more disagreeable - I don't think "hito" on its own is quite the same as a cairn either 

Harraps gives "hito de piedras", VOX "hito formado por piedras apiladas" and WordMagic "montón  de piedras"

It seems that "piedras" needs to be included!


----------



## Vocalthrust

True it is that _monolito_ refers to a single stone formation as a landmark. But it was asked for the Chilean specific word to determine how a cairn would be called; such is the most used word in Chile, by mountaineers of this country, to refer to those piles of stones that purpose as a marking of some kind. As many other words, its use is improper by definition, but misused and everything, it is still the word most employed that I have come across.
Any _misopinions_?


----------



## Dlyons

Vocalthrust said:


> True it is that _monolito_ refers to a single stone formation as a landmark. But it was asked for the Chilean specific word to determine how a cairn would be called; such is the most used word in Chile, by mountaineers of this country, to refer to those piles of stones that purpose as a marking of some kind. As many other words, its use is improper by definition, but misused and everything, it is still the word most employed that I have come across.
> Any _misopinions_?



Thanks - as you say, just because it's somewhat of a misuse, doesn't mean it's not used.


----------



## macame

Tampoco estaba muy convencida de que humilladero fuera la palabra adecuada, aunque sí lo es _milladoiro.
_Investigando un poco encontré ésto: http://perlegrino.marianistas.org/reflexiones-en-torno-al-miercoles-y-los-mercuriales/
Nunca he oído la palabra mercurial, pero tal vez sea un equivalente mejor que humilladero.
Edito:
Investigando un poco más también encontré ésto: http://druta.wordpress.com/2009/09/19/entre-mercuriales-hermas-y-apachitas/
Creo que la palabra buscada en el primer post sería, por tanto, *apachita*.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Ayer estuve por escribir sobre este tema y al final no tuve tiempo...

Creo que tanto *cairn* como *apacheta* (que es así como yo la conozco) tienen, en sus orígenes, connotaciones religiosas o sagradas. Las apachetas están, en principio, dedicadas a la Pachamama.
El uso de este tipo de construcciones pero con una finalidad más "mundana", es decir, como señales o puntos de referencia, mantuvo el nombre original pese al "cambio de rubro".

En Argentina, tal cual ya lo citaron más arriba, el término _pirca_ es extensamente utilizado en la terminología de montaña para llamar a esas pilas de piedras que sirven para guiarse en terrenos pedregosos. Por supuesto que es erróneo, porque como también ya dijeron, una pirca es una pared de piedra en seco. En lo único que coinciden, es que se construyen apilando piedras. Pero, errada o no, esa es la palabra que se utiliza.

Sin embargo, hace ya unos cuantos años, escuché por primera vez el término _apacheta_, proveniente de un ingeniero civil especializado en obras viales y que había trabajado mucho en el norte argentino. Lo utilizó para referirse concretamente a los montículos de piedra que servían para señalizar las huellas y caminos en la zona, y también con ese sentido se lo usaba en su profesión.
En distintos viajes por el norte fui escuchando varias veces el mismo término, y de hecho la gente que hace montaña por allá usa ese nombre, _apacheta_, en lugar del incorrecto _pirca_. Claro, ellos tienen las pircas ahí nomás y por eso no caen en el error nuestro, pobres montañeses viviendo en la llanura...

De hecho, un amigo mío tenía un programa radial sobre temas de trekking y montañismo que se llamaba "_Levantando pircas_", en el sentido de hacer o marcar caminos, y yo le sugerí que lo cambie por "_Levantando apachetas_" por ser más correcto, pero quedó el nombre original porque si no "nadie iba a entender"...

Doy fe que, al menos en Argentina, ningún montañero que yo conozca usa _monolito_ para referirse a las pilas de piedra. Sin embargo, la gran mayoría sabe qué es una pirca (referido a las paredes) y entiende que una pirca (la pila de piedras) no es realmente una pirca (la pared), pero no parece generarles mayor conflicto...


----------

